# Lasell University Police Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher*
Institution:
Lasell University

Location:
Newton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/08/2021

Type:
Full-Time

Lasell Univerity Police Dispatcher

The Lasell University Police Department is seeking applicants for the position of Dispatcher. The position requires a flexible work schedule that includes assignment to shifts covering days, evenings, overnights and holidays as required to meet the needs of the police department. This is a Full-time position

Lasell University is a private, coeducational institution offering undergraduate and graduate programs of study, which enrolls approximately 1800 undergraduate and 350 graduate students. Founded in 1851, Lasell is one of the oldest colleges in greater Boston. Lasell University is situated approximately 15 minutes from downtown Boston and 2 minutes from routes 95/128 and the MA Turnpike.

Responsibilities
The Lasell University Police Department Dispatcher will be required to perform the following duties, which include, but are not limited to:


Work a flexible work schedule that includes days, evenings and/or overnights as required to meet the needs of the police department;
Perform a full range of radio and telephone operational duties in the 24-hour facility;
Process and prioritize incoming calls for Police, Fire and EMS assistance;
Perform all other duties as assigned.
Qualifications
Successful candidates for this position should:


Have the ability to interpret and give, both verbal and written, instructions;
Possess excellent verbal and written communication skills, Bilingual skills strongly desired;
Display prioritization skills, and possess the ability to multi-task and make sound decisions using all available information.
Have previous knowledge and experience with basic radio-telephone operations;
Possess the skills necessary to accomplish tasks in a controlled, effective manner while working under stress;
Have the ability to develop and maintain cooperative working relationships with co-workers and customers.
Lasell University offers a competitive salary and benefits package for eligible employees. This includes but is not limited to outstanding time off benefits, health, dental and vision insurance, tuition benefits for employees and dependent children, and more.

Interested candidates should upload a resume, cover letter, and the information of three (3) references using the forms below.

Review of resumes will begin immediately, and applications will be accepted until the position is filled

Lasell is committed to fostering an intellectually enriching and inclusive educational environment. We are dedicated to enhancing our employees' intercultural competence and sensitivity in fulfilling their roles and interacting with students and employees who are broadly diverse with regard to various aspects of identity, such as race, ethnicity, ability status, socioeconomic status, sexual orientation, gender identity and expression, nationality, and religion.

We seek faculty and staff who appreciate the value diversity brings to a campus community and are eager to foster an inclusive environment here at Lasell. Employees who represent the various areas of diversity of our student body are key contributors to our strategic vision.

Lasell University is committed to equal opportunity in every aspect of hiring and employment. Lasell proactively reviews its policies and practices to assure that decisions with respect to every dimension of employment are made without regard to age, color of skin, disability, gender expression and identity, genetic predisposition, marital status, national origin, race, ethnicity, religion, sex, sexual orientation, veteran's status, status as a victim of domestic violence, and all other protected groups and classes under Federal and State Laws and executive orders.










*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Lasell University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/h_i78rlyicllyfyaaf


----------

